# NE WV - Female sable puppy for adoption



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

One of my clients is re-homing her light sable GSD puppy. She is about 5 months old, has had all her vaccines and kept on heart worm & flea prevention. She has not been spayed yet per my advice since she has a slight recessed vulva (never had problems with it so far). She is crate trained. Id have to look it up to be certain, but I would guess she is currently around the 35-40 lb range. I have vetted several puppies from this litter and they have all been sociable and friendly, not at all fearful. I know the owner has taken her places and socialized her. I would have to get more info as far as how she is with cats, etc. I would imagine she would be fine with older children, she is a friendly puppy. The owner has another older dog that the puppy is fine with. I say older children because the reason the owner is rehoming is because she is too high energy and mouthy for her (this is an older lady who got the pup after I euthanized her 8 yr old for HD and expected her to be just like the older GSD). I do not believe the parents had hips or elbows done, etc. essentially people putting their 2 nice pets together. The parents come to my clinic for vetting and seem decent as far as temperament and health goes, I have not personally handled them but others have and no fear aggression, etc. I have 1 picture of her currently, not a very good one, but she doesn't sit still very well  Both her ears do stand I will be checking references and am located in NE WV but can meet someone within a reasonable driving distance. If you have any specific questions for me to ask, let me know through PM.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Please check with Virginia German Shephed Rescue. They will take dogs from West Virginia and have resources in Maryland and in the eastern panhandle of West Virginia. They might be able to suggest potential owners and usually will cross post/list available dogs on their website.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We have tons of puppy applicants right now because we have had three litters of pups in our rescue in the past couple of months. 

If you want help placing this girl, please get in touch with us. We require three personal references, a vet reference and a home visit prior to adoption. We have been around since 2001 and have placed over 3500 dogs/pups since we started.


----------



## RPle (Nov 8, 2012)

All Shepherd Rescue in Baltimore/DC Metro can offer similar help. We have multiple approved puppy parents. As with VGSR adopted dogs are inside only and adopted as family pets only. No protection work.

We are also able to assist with transport and happy to work with VGSR for benefit of dog. Pls advise if we can be of assistance.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

I would definitely love everyone's help. This puppy really seems like she would make a nice pet for someone willing to work with her on what seems like normal GSD puppy stuff. Like I said, I have been the vet for at least 4 of the puppies in the litter and they have all been non-fearful and healthy so far. The owner just honestly wants a good home for her and is a good client of our clinic's. PM me and I can give you my email address. I'm sure I could get more pictures of the girl and do a home visit to evaluate how she does with other female dogs, food drive, etc.


----------



## toomanygsds (Jul 30, 2002)

In order for VGSR to be of assistance, please have the owner contact us at 703-435-2840 or [email protected].


----------



## Quiz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a friend who is looking for a rescue pup. His GSD passed away 3 weeks ago. We live in Morehead Kentucky and any point in West Virginia isn't too far. Please let me know if this pup is still available.

Thanks!


----------

